
Odd Job: This teen bought a bunch of vending machines. Now he makes six figures - hhs
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2020/1/31/21067944/vending-machine-youtube-job
======
ErikAugust
"How much money can you reasonably pull in a month from vending machines?

I’d call a good month for 25 machines and eight locations to be about $6,000
to $7,000. The thing with vending machines, though, is that the net profit is
only like 50 percent. So about $3,000 a month. The margins are what they are,
between the food purchasing and gas."

The rest comes from YouTube, as he makes videos about the business.

~~~
Nextgrid
Exactly. The real money from those arcade/vending machine owners come from
monetising the content they make about running their business, not the
business itself.

------
byteshock
Another horrible misleading clickbait title by Vox. The title for the post
should be changed...

